# Survivorman 10 Days - Norwegian Mountains



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I was watching Survivorman 10 Days - Norwegian Mountains. Considering how often I make a trip to Lake Tahoe during winter, the show made me feel absolutely stupid for not having a survival kit in my car.


----------

